# BOSTON



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

My PRAYERS go out to family & friends of those lost and injured - why post here ? this forum is about LOVE - RESPONSIBILITY & RESPECT


----------



## Denaligirl (Aug 28, 2012)

There are also a handful of Boston area forum members...hope you and your loved ones are all safe tonight. Prayers and thoughts go out to anyone affected.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

I have talked to Pippa, Suliko and Luv2laugh. I've seen posts from VictoriaW and FlynnandLunasmom. We know BlueandMac are safe  I just wanted to give updates. *My heart goes out to all of those innocent spectators and runners.* The heroism and kindness that has taken place is inspiring and uplifting.

http://www.businessinsider.com/inspiring-images-from-boston-2013-4

*Franco*, hoping you and your family are safe! Same for *Shivangi * and *Coya* and all others in the Boston area.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

One of my Vizsla friends couldn't make Fun Field Days because they flew from the SF Bay Area so Marce could run in his first Boston Marathon.
I asked how they were. This was Viva's response:


_Rod, 

Thanks for your thoughts. Marce crossed the line approx 45min b4 the blasts. We all heard the blasts and were very nearby as the kids and i had not been able to find Marce yet. By chance we found him apprx 5-10 min after the blasts when things got really chaotic. Our next challenge is to get back to our hotel to retrieve our clothes and stuff. Oh and Marce has no ID since he just finished. Our hotel is at the finish line directly behind the blast so it is considered a crime scene. No clothes tonite but found a friend in the burbs to host us for a night or two.
We are blessed and in better shape than some of the families. A sad ending to a great day in Boston.
Viva_

Rod


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

I was ~4 blocks away and walking toward the finish line, alone with my 3 kids. So incredibly grateful to the cop who gave me a heads up and told me to turn around and get them out of there. 

Crazy world. Sending prayers to so many who were in the wrong place at the wrong time. :'(


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Glad to hear, VictoriaW, you and your children are safe and sound! What a scary day... I can't believe this is happening  Had two coworkers and a friend run the marathon. One of the coworkers was done with the run when he heard the first blast. He was not hurt. My friend was @ mile 25 when the explosions happened... I was considering to go into Boston to cheer him up but couldn't due to work. I work on a military installation and immediately a recall of all employees was initiated. It was the worst feeling to report to the commander that two (who were running) were not accounted for  Thank God everyone turned out to be safe at the end. This is just plain crazy... :'(


----------



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

It is incredibly sad to think that such a family friendly day could be targeted and became a place where from now on people will remember it for being a place where terror entered so many lives. Relived to hear that the forum members and loved ones are safe. Keeping you all in our prayers!


----------



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

We were watching the marathon live on tv. It took a while for us to fully come to terms with what happened. So glad to hear other forum members from the area are safe and well. 
We'll be praying for those affected by this. Some of the stories coming in this morning are heart breaking  Hope everyone can heal and move on in their own way.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Lord I pray that you watch over the people and their family's in this tragedy. I also pray for the ones responsible for this tragedy. I pray that their prayers fall on deaf ears, and that they are taken out in a slow and painful way.
Amen


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

I pray they seek
"Sweden"

in the House don't care the odds or options soon

wrapped hands only man sweat close 

BRING IT TO ME

Bombs one of the most coward acts going!

Face the light

Huckleberry's feed my need

you go more then 30 secs with me

I will kiss my Golden Fork Bending $ss live TV

Amen

Bless each fallen by these Cowards actions

and Ring my dinner bell

I travel cheap  ;D


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

I heard something had happened in Boston which was causing a bunch of other events to be cancelled but missed what had actually happened. Then when I heard about it in the car on my way home I was seriously shocked. I had feeling in my stomach a lot like 911.

My heart goes out to the people and families affected.

.......as for the people that did this, I sincerely hope justice is served.


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Heart felt prayers to all affected by this horrific event, A friend Stuart went from uk to run in Boston and he thankfully is ok but deeply saddened as we all are for those poor families.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I just don't understand. Such a tragedy and a waste. 
Subways and buses in London, Trains in Spain, Free Markets in the Mideast, Hotels in Indonesia, and now the Boston Marathon. I just don't get it, I truly, truly, don't.

Prayers to all those affected, and glad to hear our friends on Beantown, and their dogs are safe.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Texasred - AHMEN !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers going out to the families and loved ones of the victims in Boston...
Absolutely heartbreaking....


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

My heart is broken again... :'(

GOD BLESS AMERICA!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

ON POINT !!!!!!!!! every yard car & house that was searched in Watertown was lead by 1 person - this is the SPIRIT of America - PIKE & I say GOD BLESS the USA !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Boston is SO PROUD of the brave officers who put their lives on the line...and performed many acts of grace & kindness along the way. Heroes all!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I hope this imbecile recovers from his injuries and gets housed in general population in gaol. (Jail for you Mericans) If your prison system is as good as ours, they will have a whale of a time inflicting him with pain over a long period!!!!  

This is what I hate about some of these Zealouts and extremists. When I grew up, if there was a problem with someone, you sorted it out mono e mono. I'd like to sort him out that way myself. FFS, women, kids and innocent people. Some of whom might even harbour sympathies for there cause. Organised religion has a lot to answer for!


----------

